# San Francisco, California OIS susp armed with knife



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Great video for training purposes. less lethal failed, lethal also failed the guys still had to go hands on at the end.





San Francisco, California - San Francisco Police released body camera footage from an officer-involved shooting that occurred on Tuesday, November 17, 2020. The man, identified as Antonio Estrada, 26, was shot and injured outside the Westfield mall on Market Street, who reportedly committed arson before the shooting and refused to drop a large knife he was wielding while confronting police. It was determined that Estrada was struck by gunfire and less-lethal projectiles. Estrada was provided medical aid at the scene and transported to a local hospital. He was hospitalized with life-threatening injuries.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Officers did everything they could to not shoot this guy, and I’m sure SF will still protest.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Look for that piece of shit DA to reduce/drop charges and go after the Officers.
I don’t understand why they are even arresting anyone or deal8ng with these assholes. Let the people arrest them, then take them into custody.

I hope that fuck of a DA meets a disgruntled criminal soon...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I want that 40MM thump gun.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Standard issue out here for each Officer.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

The pure ignorance of the general public not moving out of harm's way... unreal.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Sooty said:


> The pure ignorance of the general public not moving out of harm's way... unreal.


SF is regarded as a Retarded Town...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Sooty said:


> The pure ignorance of the general public not moving out of harm's way... unreal.


Anything for likes, clicks, the next viral video and a law suit that will pay out.


----------

